# Would you stop hunting if atv's were outlawed?



## crackerdave (Mar 8, 2014)

???


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 8, 2014)

Nope dont own one. Nice to have but u aint gota have one


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Mar 8, 2014)

I probly would have to. After the rattlesnake I bite I can't walk much without chronic leg pain just  can't do it anymore without the aid of one


----------



## 660griz (Mar 8, 2014)

Not me. I hunted way before I had an ATV.


----------



## Djtrout81 (Mar 8, 2014)

Will never have disposable income to own one so no that and for everywhere I hunt even if I need one the golf cart has been working good and a lot quieter


----------



## pnome (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't have one now, so, wouldn't matter to me.  But why outlaw then?


----------



## biker13 (Mar 8, 2014)

get a tractor


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 9, 2014)

I heard that's why Daniel Boone quit hunting.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 9, 2014)

*Yep!*



biker13 said:


> get a tractor



I have used mine when the ATV was in the shop-or buy a Jeep-you can get a used one for not that much more than a lot of ATV's anymore.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Mar 9, 2014)

Like Biker13 and Atlanta Dawg, get a tractor! Or else get a "handicap permit" from DNR!!! I guess there must be SOME out there that would like to see them outlawed so a lot of us couldn't hunt. If that happens, there will be MORE Anti-gun and Anti- hunters!!! LOL


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 9, 2014)

I've drug or carted out a bunch. I've drove the truck right up to several. Used a atv maybe 4 times in 30 yrs. So no Id not quit.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 9, 2014)

No....Had major hip/leg issues for over 5 years, so i just slow down,
take a small stool to rest when i need to, and use a game cart
to haul deer out of the woods....

You might be surprised what you see in the woods if you take time
to look around...


----------



## biker13 (Mar 9, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> I have used mine when the ATV was in the shop-or buy a Jeep-you can get a used one for not that much more than a lot of ATV's anymore.



what I used last season to retrieve deer where I was hunting.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 9, 2014)

No most of my hunting land is cow pasture I just drive up to my kills

T


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 9, 2014)

Throwback said:


> No most of my hunting land is cow pasture I just drive up to my kills
> 
> T



These days, I only shoot deer that are walking toward the truck.

Next ATV I ride will be the first one.


----------



## waddler (Mar 10, 2014)

Why get an ATV? Just pour the corn in the parking lot.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't have one now. Most of the places I hunt, you couldn't get an ATV into anyway.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 10, 2014)

Never quit but would make it much harder.


----------



## dotties cutter (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't see a need for an ATV but also see no need to outlaw them either. if you cannot get out without one because of physical problems then it is great to have one. I may see the day where I need it myself.


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 10, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don't have one now. Most of the places I hunt, you couldn't get an ATV into anyway.



I hear ya!, I have a 4 wheeler, but don't use it for hunting, The only place I ever hunted where one would be beneficial was private leases in middle Ga. I have never hunted anywhere else where they were even legal to use, can't have one on NF land.I doubt they would ever be outlawed on private property, unless timber company stopped the use of them.


----------



## blt152 (Mar 10, 2014)

I've hunted a long time without one and now that I have one I will admit it makes getting around easier, but quit, never. As long as the good Lord gives me the ability to keep getting up and going I will.


----------



## GLS (Mar 10, 2014)

Fortunately where I hunt they can't be used unless one has physical limitations requiring one.  I have no problem with those that need them using them.  Before they were banned, irresponsible jerks illegally rode them down firebreaks and other places they weren't supposed to be disrupting hunters who got there the old fashioned way.  ATV's became the jet skis of the woods before they were banned.


----------



## Wesbird2 (Mar 10, 2014)

I still walk and will until I can't


----------



## Whiteeagle (Mar 10, 2014)

A lot of US that use them often, would rather NOT use them, but then it would infringe on OUR rights to hunt. I admit the need for limitations on them, and there are certin restrictions, such ad requireing Spark Arresters and most won't run right without mufflers. I wish that people would use MORE common sense and courtesy, but alas, THAT is a thing of the past! Maybe if the ones that cause the problems would straighten up, we MIGHT persuade the Federal and State Officials to give those that have a need a Permit, like a parking permit for Handicapped people, a permit for National Forest and WMA use!


----------



## biker13 (Mar 10, 2014)

well I am in my advanced years and am hardly able to walk as I use to .I used a tractor on a friends property cause the deer were use to seeing it,never ever bothered them.Could not hunt without my ATV.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Mar 10, 2014)

never owned one.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 10, 2014)

As many deer, bear and hog I killed I never used one to get a critter out of the woods.


----------



## Kawaliga (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't own one, if you want/need one, ok by me.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 10, 2014)

I wouldn't quit hunting , but it would change some of my hunting for sure.  
Some places I go now are too far for me to walk and darn sure to far to fetch a deer or pig out from.  Also, some of the "by myself" hunting would go away since I am no longer able to drag an animal up steep places by hand alone.

It would really make a difference.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 15, 2014)

They are very handy and I use mine more than I ever thought for work on the property and food plots. Put a Benz silencer on it and you can hardly hear it. I still almost always walk in and out unless its the far end of the property. I could live without it but it is a useful tool.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Mar 15, 2014)

I've had a used one for the last 3 years. Still only use it about a quarter of the time for getting game out. I wouldn't have to have but it is nice sometimes.


----------



## TheDeerCommander (Mar 15, 2014)

NO why would i need a four wheeler if the stealth of hunting includes being quite. Now it is definitly nice to have one especially for scouting but when im hunting we usually leave the four-wheeler on the trailer. Now here is definitly a downside to not having a four-wheeler. i would have to just about give away 2 of my hunting properties becuase the are infested with with snakes (we have a pond on it :water moccasins rattlesnakes cottonmouths copperheads. All types of poisonous snakes) and a huge problem with pack-S with 400 pound hogs


----------



## biker13 (Mar 15, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I wouldn't quit hunting , but it would change some of my hunting for sure.
> Some places I go now are too far for me to walk and darn sure to far to fetch a deer or pig out from.  Also, some of the "by myself" hunting would go away since I am no longer able to drag an animal up steep places by hand alone.
> 
> It would really make a difference.



Thats the reality of hunting when you get older.cant do it like you use to.I use mine to get down the road but park far enough that I feel its a no brainer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2014)

I would be a outlaw..


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 15, 2014)

One place I hunt, a truck gets within 50 yards of all most every stand. In the other, a hand cart does good enough.

The one time I was looking for an atv, my buddy left his in camp, 20m away. We did it all by hand drag.


----------



## Trapnfish (Mar 15, 2014)

no i have never used a atv while hunting and probably never will


----------



## honeydoo (Mar 25, 2014)

*No*

Don't own one.

I can see the usefulness for getting game out but other than that I despise the use of ATV's while hunting. My experience has been that the inconsiderate S.O.B.'s riding the darned things  should get off and walk and stop molesting other peoples field time.

There are two sides to every coin but if you have two feet attached to two legs that function then get your hush puppies on and put your big boy britches on and start hoofing it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes. If I got to drag a deer, I ain't killing one.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 25, 2014)

honeydoo said:


> Don't own one.
> 
> I can see the usefulness for getting game out but other than that I despise the use of ATV's while hunting. My experience has been that the inconsiderate S.O.B.'s riding the darned things  should get off and walk and stop molesting other peoples field time.
> 
> There are two sides to every coin but if you have two feet attached to two legs that function then get your hush puppies on and put your big boy britches on and start hoofing it.



Let me guess, you can still walk a mile dragging a deer, and carrying a climber and rifle as well.  Been there, done that.  Cant do it anymore.    
If I cant use my atv I will have to turn in my size 42 big boy britches and join the outdoor channel hunting club.


----------



## honeydoo (Mar 25, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Let me guess, you can still walk a mile dragging a deer, and carrying a climber and rifle as well.  Been there, done that.  Cant do it anymore.
> If I cant use my atv I will have to turn in my size 42 big boy britches and join the outdoor channel hunting club.




I don't carry a climber, I like to stay firmly planted on the ground. I do have a little "cushioned tree seat" that I strap to the base of a tree though, so yes I can and I do drag one out for a mile and more all while carrying a rifle and my pack.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't use one but might in a decade or so if my body goes downhill. They aren't that much help in our thick woods anyway. I see nothing against using one though.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 25, 2014)

First off-there is no way ATV's will be banned-with exception of National Forest and State Run Land-(they can do what they want.)  I am on my 4th ATV and the next one will be bigger and better than the 680 CC Honda Rincon I currently have !! And if through some miracle ATV's somehow are eliminated a Jeep or other 4 wheel drive unit will take the place of said ATV's !  Matter of fact-that will likely be my next move-I like to be comfortable!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, ATV's are cheatin!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 26, 2014)

*If ATV's .....*



shakey gizzard said:


> Yeah, ATV's are cheatin!



If ATV's Are Cheatin'-Then I'm Cheatin' !!

Remember-"If You Ain't Cheatin'-You Ain't Try'in !!!!


Have A Nice Day and.....Don't Forget To Change Your Oil !!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Mar 26, 2014)

I would stop hunting if atv's were allowed on public land!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 26, 2014)

huntingonthefly said:


> never owned one.



Me either but I'm getting close to the age where it might become a necessity. I can still hump it with the youngsters but I sure am tarred at the end of the day.


----------



## JohnK (Mar 27, 2014)

If you get in a club with 5000 or so acres on the side of a mountain you will get an atv or be real close to the truck. I guess I could just get a jeep but that is not an option for many folks. Second thought, I'd quit, I'm too old and fat to lug my climber more than 400 yards anymore and I got the 4wd atv stuck twice last year.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 27, 2014)

*Can You Say......*



JohnK said:


> If you get in a club with 5000 or so acres on the side of a mountain you will get an atv or be real close to the truck. I guess I could just get a jeep but that is not an option for many folks. Second thought, I'd quit, I'm too old and fat to lug my climber more than 400 yards anymore and I got the 4wd atv stuck twice last year.



Winch and extra tow straps !!!!!


----------



## Appalachian Austin (Apr 8, 2014)

nope don't stop me now was making an hour and a half hard walk with a climber on my back to get to some of the only white oaks dropping this year didn't stop me from getting there or dragging a deer out my dads 50 and he made the walk with me most of the time sometimes went farther then me it ain't easy hunting the mountains but got to do what ya gotta do when NF is all you have to hunt but I am glade I got a farm to hunt on this year I may fill like I'm cheating huntin there


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 9, 2014)

JohnK said:


> If you get in a club with 5000 or so acres on the side of a mountain you will get an atv or be real close to the truck. I guess I could just get a jeep but that is not an option for many folks. Second thought, I'd quit, I'm too old and fat to lug my climber more than 400 yards anymore and I got the 4wd atv stuck twice last year.



I hunt a National Forest with over half a million acres that's all in real mountains-some over 6000' elevation and straight up and down. And you need to get at least a mile or two from the truck to get away from the ElmerFudds. I don't have an ATV-you couldn't get it off the road in the mountains anyway. They won't go straight up a perpendicular rock cliff with laurel thickets growing all over it.


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 9, 2014)

Nope


----------



## kiltman (Apr 9, 2014)

Don't have one.  So..................


----------



## Appalachian Austin (Apr 10, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I hunt a National Forest with over half a million acres that's all in real mountains-some over 6000' elevation and straight up and down. And you need to get at least a mile or two from the truck to get away from the ElmerFudds. I don't have an ATV-you couldn't get it off the road in the mountains anyway. They won't go straight up a perpendicular rock cliff with laurel thickets growing all over it.



I hear that even it was legal to ride one where I hunt wouldn't do any good you hunt any of the coweeta area


----------



## bassdaddy00 (Apr 11, 2014)

I use one strictly for game retrieval, most of the time it never comes off the trailer. It is nice to have though. One of these days I will not be able to walk as far or well as I can now.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 11, 2014)

Nope. I would just leave earlier in the morning do I could walk the 2 miles to my hunting spot.  It would make me second guess pulling the trigger on something though.  2 miles is a long drag.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 11, 2014)

No, I only use mine for food plot work and occasinaly checking my trail cameras during the summer.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 11, 2014)

Never owned one and only rode one once in my life.


----------



## mattech (Apr 12, 2014)

I just bought my first one last week. I mainly hunt public land, so no. I bought to ATV for playing/ working around the yard.


----------



## dotties cutter (Apr 13, 2014)

Actually I would probably spend more time in the woods without the ATVs but I am not against them at all except in WMAs. The kids in the area have not yet worn out their Christmas buggies so Saturday, sunday and every day after school they are running around the trails I rabbit hunt on. The kids have learned to keep the woods clean and the buggies keep them off the streets and out of trouble so I really have no complaint with the buggies. I almost  [almost] wish I had one myself but then I would not get the exersize I need that the rabbit hunting and walking gives me.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 14, 2014)

pnome said:


> I don't have one now, so, wouldn't matter to me.  But why outlaw then?



Aren't they already outlawed where we hunt?


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 14, 2014)

Mine stays in the garage all deer season. Why would I stop hunting ?


----------



## Designasaurus (Apr 16, 2014)

Nope - never used one. Can't afford one anyway.  I have a game cart that works well to retrieve game but used a wheelbarrow before that...


----------



## therealwillgoff (Apr 16, 2014)

Usually hunting private land back in GA where 4wheelers aren’t restricted but even then I park a ways out and walk. Ill grab a deer with the gator if it’s muddy so I can slip back in the woods a little smoother, but really isn’t anything that couldn’t get done in a pickup. In Mississippi I find myself on public land a good bit just due to the ample amount of acreage that is available near me, a bunch of which is adjacent to reservoir lakes. This brings in a lot of 4wheeler traffic but most folks are just “jetskiers” goofing around in the lake bed and not causing problems in the woods.  I’ve been ridden up on once in those woods but that is bound to happen at some point or another on public land.  ATVs are convenient and a useful tool no doubt, but if it came down to it I’m an outdoorsman for my love of the woods, not atvs. Seeing the posts on here about how some guys would have to give up hunting because to health issues if atvs were outlawed kills me. I think it is important for us to come together as woodsmen and be responsible stewards of the land we hunt, especially when it comes to atvs and trucks.


----------



## Luckybuck (Apr 16, 2014)

no did without one for most of my hunting years.


----------



## birddog52 (Apr 17, 2014)

No can remember hunting for years without and still don,t use one much us around the house and yard more than hunting think it s funny this folks drive to deer stand get in it sit  awhile don,t see anything and wonder why if use one it will be to only retreive game


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 20, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> No, I only use mine for food plot work and occasinaly checking my trail cameras during the summer.



This


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 20, 2014)

birddog52 said:


> No can remember hunting for years without and still don,t use one much us around the house and yard more than hunting think it s funny this folks drive to deer stand get in it sit  awhile don,t see anything and wonder why...
> 
> 
> X-2...We had a guy that drove across a food plot and parked
> ...


----------



## Goat (Jun 6, 2014)

You can't get a 4 wheeler where I go. Some folks need them just like crossbows so I wouldn't want to see them banned. Hunters numbers are dropping so if having a 4 wheeler gets someone in the woods then more power to it.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd like to have one, but they are way beyond my budget for now. Plus they wouldn't be much use where I have to hunt. My truck can get almost anywhere an atv can legaly go. Now when I hit the lotto and can afford my own land or own lease I may reevaluate it.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't use one I walk out the door of the farm house gather my stuff an set out on foot  usualy. 4wheeler is to loud


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jun 18, 2014)

Nope.  I have never owned and I doubt I ever will. I don't begrudge guys that use them to each there own. I hunt in a lease where most members use them while hunting and the ones that use them tend to see and shoot less deer. That is just my observation in this particular club.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2014)

I did use a backhoe to carry out two hogs I shot and the doe my brother killed but that's cause we woulda had to drag them across two creeks a ditch and 500+ yards of  cow pasture


----------



## Joe Brandon (Jun 30, 2014)

I am an RN at a hospital called the Shepherd Center. The majority of our pts are paralized from either the waist or the neck down. Many of them still love to hunt and fish. This would be impossible without ATVs or off road wheel chairs. Thank God for them.


----------

